# Are tank tops ok for Christian guys?



## shyguy07

Do you believe it is a sin for a Christian guy to wear sleeveless shirts in public? I like to wear tank tops, especially the striped ones and a few times I have worn them to the gym, on the weekend when it wasn't crowded.

My church doesn't believe in wearing sleeveless shirts, and I would never wear them around people there to avoid offending. But I also don't know if I am being rebellious because I wear them anyway.

I have prayed about this and sometimes I feel like God is telling me don't. But I guess it's one thing that's hard for me to give up. I just like wearing them, not really trying to show off or anything. But I don't want to cause anyone to lust or stumble.

And I don't judge anyone for wearing them, I just don't know how I feel about it myself.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

shyguy07 said:


> Do you believe it is a sin for a Christian guy to wear sleeveless shirts in public?


No, I don't believe it is a sin. I actually never heard of it being considered a sin.


----------



## Cashel

As long as it isn't made of 2 different kinds of material, I think you're ok.


----------



## Grog

No , tank tops are NOT ok for Christian guys 
But 
White ones are ok for bra less Christian girls .


----------



## HelpfulHero

No, the lord shall smite thee.


----------



## Kevin001

It is fine. I can't possible see how it would be a sin for guys. Your still covered. With girls it might be a little controversial.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster

What church do you belong to?


----------



## Grog

Hang on one minute 
God created humans in the nude so why would any clothes be controversial wouldn't it be more of a insult to the mighty creator to cover his work . 

Every one should be nude


----------



## BackToThePast

Grog said:


> Hang on one minute
> God created humans in the nude so why would any clothes be controversial wouldn't it be more of a insult to the mighty creator to cover his work .
> 
> Every one should be nude


Nah Adam and Eve were being naughty with the serpent so God was like "y'all should be ashamed of your bodies that I made, cover up that skin" as punishment.

I'm also curious to know what kind of church you go to that wants to restrict your lifestyle like that.


----------



## minimized

Grog said:


> Hang on one minute
> God created humans in the nude so why would any clothes be controversial wouldn't it be more of a insult to the mighty creator to cover his work .
> 
> Every one should be nude


Didn't you know, the body is a dirty thing and should only be used for producing more dirty bodies.


----------



## millenniumman75

The issue is LUST. If it could stir up stuff, don't wear it.

If it's see-through DRY OR WET, don't wear it.


----------



## Wirt

millenniumman75 said:


> The issue is LUST. If it could stir up stuff, don't wear it.
> 
> If it's see-through DRY OR WET, don't wear it.


I get lustful when I see a nice cardigan. Would cardigans be banned?


----------



## iCod

How about screw what other people say and wear whatever the **** you want???

?????


----------



## visualkeirockstar

thats some load of bs. thats why im not a Christian any more.


----------



## millenniumman75

VipFuj said:


> I get lustful when I see a nice cardigan. Would cardigans be banned?


For you, yes; for them, no.


----------



## millenniumman75

iCod said:


> How about screw what other people say and wear whatever the **** you want???
> 
> ?????


Who said you couldn't?


----------



## millenniumman75

visualkeirockstar said:


> thats some load of bs. thats why im not a Christian any more.


Where is it BS?

If you think it would cause a consensus of lust (think thong in the grocery store), then no, it wouldn't be appropriate.

You can wear something, but other people have to put up with it.


----------



## Gojira

Don't you know the part in the Bible Jesus proclaimed your right to bare arms?


----------



## millenniumman75

Gojira said:


> Don't you know the part in the Bible Jesus proclaimed your right to bare arms?


I can't see these images from my work network. They might be too lusty.

How could you post these lusty images? It's been blocked due to temptation :haha.

Lord, deliver me from lust. :spit


----------



## Farideh

Absolutely. Look, I'm wearing one.


----------



## Gojira

millenniumman75 said:


> I can't see these images from my work network. They might be too lusty.
> 
> How could you post these lusty images? It's been blocked due to temptation :haha.
> 
> Lord, deliver me from lust. :spit


This is all it was XD I didn't even know about this Raptor Jesus meme. There's a lot of them! haha


----------



## millenniumman75

Gojira said:


> This is all it was XD I didn't even know about this Raptor Jesus meme. There's a lot of them! haha


:lol What large teeth you have!

Those kids are lusting for his teeth.


----------



## Gojira

millenniumman75 said:


> :lol What large teeth you have!
> 
> Those kids are lusting for his teeth.


Very lusty. Too lusty.


----------



## Royals

Don't think so. Only when it makes someone get lustful thoughts. But I doubt anyone would have an arm festish  

Generally and biblically speaking a woman or man shouldn't wear anything wich causes the other to stumble. They should wear
modest clothing and dress modestly. Because Jesus said the one who deceives the other and causes them to sin is very guilty.
Also the focus is on the spirit, not the flesh. And Jesus said that if you look at a woman with lust you already commited adultry in your heart. Also that you need to pluck your eye out (symbolically) when your eye or hand causes you to stumble. I think that is clear enough. It means you should do anything to avoid sin and others to all into temptatation.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Hi hi.. Totally, you should just go for it. Tank tops are awesome.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

They're called wife beaters, and Alcoholic Jesus loves them.


----------

